# Medicals for a 457 visa



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi all,
Just a query....what questions are asked & what happens at your medical?
Also do u have to have private health insurance prior to your medical & arrival in Australia? Wouldn't this be a waste of money , if you was not travelling for a couple of months! Thanks Judy


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

You have to have health insurance before they will issue your visa and need to keep it in place up until you register with medicare. Personally I'd keep some in place anyway as medicare doesnt cover everything less so for those under the reciprocal agreement. 

Do you need a medical? Not everyone applying for a 457 has to have one.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi Shelle,

Thanks for your quick reply ......Who do people generally get insurance with???
I thought the UK had a reciprocal health care with Australia.
Just was wondering what type of questions are asked on the medical, how do you know if you or your partner need a medical ?

I was presuming everyone needed one applying for a visa, to ensure you are fit and healthy, aswell as a chest x-ray.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Their is a reciprocal agreement, which covers 'treatment medically necessary before you return to the UK' So obviously not everything is covered. Anything that can be deemed to wait could be. It isnt always, depends on your doc but it can.

And healthcare is not free in Australia, it's a co pay system. You pay and claim part of it back, emergency care would be free but you'd be charged big time for phoning an ambulance! 

You also pay more tax if you're not covered by insurance. Doesnt effect some people, but does most. 

Check out this site Private Health Insurance - iSelect That site lets you pick and choose what you want, personally we're with medibank.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi Shelle, 
Thanks very much for the info abt insurance etc, will look n wrk things out.
Do you knw who requires a medical for 457 visa then ,and what is required, and is generally asked. 
I was presuming I did,because I will be going to work in a hospital,and hopefully hubby will be continuing to wrk in a prison.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi all,
> Just a query....what questions are asked & what happens at your medical?
> Also do u have to have private health insurance prior to your medical & arrival in Australia? Wouldn't this be a waste of money , if you was not travelling for a couple of months! Thanks Judy


Hi Judy,

All the applicants on the visa would be required (in most cases) to undergo medicals. If you file an online application, you would get to see the tests requested against each applicant. In case of adult applicants a chest x-ray would definitely be requested. We did not have to give this for our 9 month old infant. Medicals were not requested for my spouse! 

What happens at medicals - The candidate would have to undergo complete physical examination and few tests.

Health insurance - You would need a valid health cover at the time of lodging your application. However it will be valid and will be activated only once you land in Australia. You will need to visit the private health insurer with your passport and they will modify the start date for the health cover accordingly. Hope this helps.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

[Hi Cross,

Thanks for your reply.
Do you have also any idea what type of questions may be asked, would a sick record effect me& hubby getting a visa? 
Regards Judy


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

No not at all unless you were of work with some chronic illness or long term disability. They'll ask similar questions as whats on the form. Do you have any medical conditions, have you spent extended time in hospital, do you take medication.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

_shel said:


> No not at all unless you were of work with some chronic illness or long term disability. They'll ask similar questions as whats on the form. Do you have any medical conditions, have you spent extended time in hospital, do you take medication.


Hi Shelle,

No nothing like tht- fit & healthy-just a political thing at work!! thanks


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Judy&Rob said:


> [Hi Cross,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Do you have also any idea what type of questions may be asked, would a sick record effect me& hubby getting a visa?
> Regards Judy


Just to add to Shel's post, they are really concerned with TB and hence mandatory chest x-ray! That apart nothing should be a show stopper.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

cross said:


> Just to add to Shel's post, they are really concerned with TB and hence mandatory chest x-ray! That apart nothing should be a show stopper.
> Thanks Cross, all yours & Shelle advice has been much appreciated


----------



## Jo810 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Medical cost*

Hi Guys,
Not sure if I am doing this right but I wanted to know how much the medicals are for the 457 visa. We are currently in Perth on my student visa and my husband has been offered a job with sponsorship :clap2: (YAY!) I can't seem to find anywhere that tells me how much the medicals are! Help please 
Thx


----------



## need a change (Aug 3, 2011)

hi all
I was just wondering in having diabetes type 1. would it stop me getting a permanent visa for australia.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

need a change said:


> hi all
> I was just wondering in having diabetes type 1. would it stop me getting a permanent visa for australia.



No not at all unless you needed lots of medical care or were unable to work because of it.

I have epilepsy, have had brain surgery, need medication for life BUT am a professional and worked full time, didnt need welfare benefits nor costly medical treatment bar medication. I got my visa and am now living in NSW. 

Australia doesnt want people who will cost them a lot of money in health care, welfare benefits, additional school/education support or social care support. If you dont need all that and can prove it you'll be good to go.


----------



## need a change (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi shel,
thanks so much for that info, you have put my mind at rest as i was told it would be a big problem.
melbourne here i come.
thanks again shel


----------



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

*health coverage*

Just got our certificate of health coverage in order to complete my 457 visa application. We got it through BUPA, Tim Dalwood was our agent and super helpful. We prepaid the first month on a credit card and told him the day we plan to arrive in Oz in January. The coverage is active only from the day we plan to arrive, and so we don't pay for time that we are not there. Hope that helps! Of course it seemed so cheap compared to what we are paying in the US that I was happy to do it 



Judy&Rob said:


> Hi all,
> Just a query....what questions are asked & what happens at your medical?
> Also do u have to have private health insurance prior to your medical & arrival in Australia? Wouldn't this be a waste of money , if you was not travelling for a couple of months! Thanks Judy


----------

